# Subbing pellet hops for dried flowers, how much?



## breakbeer (25/1/14)

Fellow hop heads

I've brewed this beer (Black IPA) quite a few times now & it's always been a cracker of a beer. My mate wants me to brew it for his wedding in March so I'm brewing it today.

I've just realised that I only have a small amount of Nelson pellets left but I have a shipload of Nelson flowers

Here's the hop schedule:

41g Nelson @ 60
31g Nelson @ 10
39g Nelson @ 5
59g Nelson Dry

The above schedule has always been done with pellets, so how many grams of dried flowers should I use instead?

Flowers are marked as 2013 crop with 12%AA, Pellets I was using were marked 2013 crop with 11.5%AA

Any help would be appreciated, just about to start heating strike so I've got a couple of hours before I need to start weighing my hops


----------



## Yob (25/1/14)

add 10% by weight, adjust further for AA% if required.


----------



## breakbeer (25/1/14)

Thanks Yob,

just so I'm clear, you mean add 10% more flowers than I would pellets?


----------



## The Village Idiot (25/1/14)

Just plug the new numbers into whatever brew software you use and it does the calc for you.


----------



## S.E (25/1/14)

If you don’t have brew software, you can download BrewMate free or a trial of Beersmith.


----------



## breakbeer (25/1/14)

Beersmith 2 is on my other laptop, which swmbo has borrowed


----------



## Yob (25/1/14)

breakbeer said:


> Thanks Yob, just so I'm clear, you mean add 10% more flowers than I would pellets?


Yeah mate, pellets are typically T90 where flowers are T100, hence the 10%

T45 pellets can be had, but arent common here for some reason.


----------



## The Village Idiot (25/1/14)

I would leave the hop amounts the same as the flowers have a higher AA which probably balances out an increase in overall weight.??


----------

